
The Happiness Formula - ghall
https://medium.com/p/a5a67098c01a
======
jonbarker
I can vouch for the addition of meditation and/or yoga to this regimen. No
data to back it up other than qualitative reduction of back pain.

~~~
ghall
Awesome -- I've heard a lot of smart people mention yoga/meditation, but I
don't have the patience for it. Will consider it though

------
ghall
Thanks for the nice response people! A few people asked about access to the
raw data, I am happy to share with a handful of people, please message
privately

